
Ask HN: What's a great starter project to learn Go? - aloukissas
I want to kick the tires with Go, probably to power a React app. I&#x27;m pretty familiar with Python&#x2F;Flask, Elixir&#x2F;Python and NodeJS. What has been your experience learning Go? Where does it shine? Any hiccups you came across?
======
ipnon
Do voice over IP.

~~~
aloukissas
Any reason for this? Just off the bat, this would probably be a good fit for
Elixir/Erlang, given the languages' pedigree.

~~~
ipnon
It's a non-trivial problem that would teach you a lot about Go.

~~~
aloukissas
Makes sense!

